# How to extract 5.1 channel audio from DVD ??



## raksrules (Apr 13, 2008)

I have an original DVD having 5.1 channel audio. I want to extract audio for one of the songs in 5.1 channel format only. How can this be done ?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 13, 2008)

DVD audio ripper
Extract AC3 soundtrack from DVDs

*www.dvdripperwizard.com/dvd-audio-ripper.html


----------

